# Vintage Bell & Ross 126 Military type .. my second B & R



## music_healing

hello fellow WUS

I just received this second B & R .. 
to accompany my vintage B & R 123

Bell & Ross vintage chronograph 126 .. Miltary Type, no 380 / 999



















:thanks


----------



## jimyritz

Beautiful watch...Looking at a Vintage 126 XL myself...

Congrats :-!

Mike


----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## houndoggie

really nice piece!


----------



## TK-421

music_healing said:


>


How many mm is that watch?


----------



## Beau8

Congrats on nice example~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## danielb

Congrats, looks great.;-)
First pics is great:-!


----------



## music_healing

TK-421 said:


> How many mm is that watch?


the dial diameter is only 39,5 mm
but strange
it wears big and nice for my 7,5 inch wrist

its like wearing my 42 mm pre moon watch

but it s so comfort in 39,5 mm


----------



## music_healing

Together with her sibling


----------



## circlek

Awesome, both great choices :-!


----------



## grinhu

I have a vintage 126. It's been 6 years now and i still like it a lot! Congratulations for your choice!


----------



## MS8367

what a beautiful piece! congratulations.


----------



## StephenD

Yes, very nice and understated choice. It is refreshing to see those smaller size watches, you know for normal-size arms. It seems that Bell & Ross is known for their BR1/2/3 lines. They are all huge especially when paired with a rubber strap that just can't bend around the wrist at a sharp angle so it only makes the overall package even bigger. For me, the Vintage line is where it is at. I am surprised they don't get more love on this forum. It seems to be all about the BR1/2/3.


----------



## petenyc

Great pics. Congrats:-!


----------



## akira23

Very Classy!!! Love the Pic's!!!! Who knows, maybe a Vintage B&R 126 Mil type in the future for me...as well!

Cheers!


----------



## Chimi

Oh man, talk about some vintage goodness...! This thing is awesome! :-! Great looking pair, wear in good health!



music_healing said:


>


----------



## slickmike

Beautiful timepiece!! I recently discovered B&R and am also looking at a vintage 123 or 126. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Hi 2 U BBQ

Love that style. Its very classy for work or play.


----------



## Hi 2 U BBQ

music_healing said:


> hello fellow WUS
> 
> I just received this second B & R ..
> to accompany my vintage B & R 123
> 
> Bell & Ross vintage chronograph 126 .. Miltary Type, no 380 / 999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks


Now that is Class! |>


----------



## ajstephe

Is that a black face or is it a dark brown? It's hard to tell from the photo. Love the watch though. Looking at getting a military type 126 myself but theyre extremely hard to track down


----------



## music_healing

ajstephe said:


> Is that a black face or is it a dark brown? It's hard to tell from the photo. Love the watch though. Looking at getting a military type 126 myself but theyre extremely hard to track down


its is brown... not so dark brown.. but not black..


----------



## rahulknahar

gorgeous watches


----------



## music_healing

another wrist shot of 126










:thanks


----------



## akira23

Love it!!!! Now I want one!!!! o|


----------



## MrTW

music_healing said:


>


Wow, great watch; excellent picture too!

If I may ask, where did you purchase this watch?


----------



## music_healing

MrTW said:


> Wow, great watch; excellent picture too!
> 
> If I may ask, where did you purchase this watch?


thanks..

Got it from local dealer here .


----------



## dennis_said

Haha I'm totally bringing this back to life but do you have pics of the strap? What kind of a strap is it????


----------

